# I was too busy reading, I didn't even notice that it's dark



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

I want to say that I have been reading at a café reading a book, and before someone greeted me hello, I didn't realize that it's already dark outside.

"Minä olen istunut täällä lukemaan kirja, ja tajuin hetki sitten kun sinä tuli tervehtimään minä, että ulkona on pimeä." (?)


----------



## Gavril

_Olin niin syventynyt kirjaan, etten edes tajunnut auringon olleen laskenut kunnes joku tuli tervehtimään minua ja katsoin ylös._
"I was so absorbed in my book that I didn't even notice that the sun had gone down, until someone came to greet me and I looked up."

Instead of _auringon olleen laskenut_, you could also say _taivaan olleen pimenneet_ (= "that the sky had darkened").


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

_Olen istunut/istuskellut täällä *kirjaa lukemassa / ja lukenut kirjaa*._ _Tajusin vasta, kun sinä tulit tervehtimään/*moikkaamaan_ _[minua]__, että ulkona on pimeä.

*Moikata _is informal and to be avoided in serious style.

To Gavril: _auringon laskeneen_ is shorter and better than _auringon olleen laskenut._ _Taivaan pimenneen_ is possible. _Taivaan olleen pimennee*t*_ is wrong.


----------



## Gavril

> _Taivaan olleen pimennee*t*_ is wrong.



Ugh, I should really have known better than to write that.


----------

